# Wild Turkey



## jonrussell76 (Apr 16, 2011)

A friend of mine shot an 18 lb wild turkey and would like me to smoke it.  Is there a safe way to smoke this turkey?  I know it is best if the turkey is under 12 lbs so it stays out of the unsafe zone below 140 degrees, for too long. Can I start it in the oven and then transfer to the smoker?  How hot should I shoot for in the oven?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

Spatchcock it.

Here's a link with several videos on how to do it.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=spatchcock+turkey&aq=f


----------

